# advise please



## laurenxx (Feb 19, 2008)

does any one know if i could keep a lovebird with my african grey. i know lovebirds are usually in pairs but would it be happy with my parrot? please help


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

laurenxx said:


> does any one know if i could keep a lovebird with my african grey. i know lovebirds are usually in pairs but would it be happy with my parrot? please help


i wouldnt recomend keeping them in the same cage!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Neither would I - if they are kept in seperate cages they may make friends through the bars - but you may have problems if you expect them to live together


----------



## laurenxx (Feb 19, 2008)

thanks for your help ill have to think of something else i just wanted friend for ice (my African Grey) so hes not on his own when im at work but my funds are limited i couldn't afford to buy another parrot not at the min anyway there so expensive


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

if you put the cages close together they can make friends but still have their own space.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

laurenxx said:


> thanks for your help ill have to think of something else i just wanted friend for ice (my African Grey) so hes not on his own when im at work but my funds are limited i couldn't afford to buy another parrot not at the min anyway there so expensive


My friend leaves the tv or radio on all the time when she goes out. her AG is very happy and healthy


----------

